
Powerful battery informer and save power assistant for Mac - wattagioteam
Wattagio is powerful battery assistant. It informs you about current battery health and helps to decrease power usage. Flexible settings in the application give you options to customize your profile to meet your needs.<p>Features:<p>-Helps you to keep battery healthy
-Reads out the raw battery data to give you more precise information
-Detailed stats &amp; health Information for MacBook&#x27;s battery
-Shows proportion of battery used by each app
-Customizable battery status in menu bar for every mode
(On Battery&#x2F;Charging&#x2F;Full Charged)
-Automatically closes applications being unused for a long time
-Comfortable notifications help to determine applications that consume big amount of MacBook&#x27;s energy
-Battery widget
-Battery level notifications
-Airplane mode<p>Customizable battery status in menu bar - advanced battery settings in menu help to adjust many options: battery&#x27;s level in percentage, amperage, tension, temperature, horizontal or vertical battery status icon.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wattagio.com&#x2F;
======
wattagioteam
Hi! We're excited to launch Watagio. Wattagio is your assistant. Using it, you
can not think which app is discharging the battery of your MacBook, it will
show you them and close it yourself, according to your settings. Airplane mode
will quickly turn off all wireless networks with one click. And these are just
a few of the many useful features. We are glad to know that this app is useful
for you. Try Wattagio for free and try all the features. We are glad to answer
any of your questions! [https://wattagio.com/](https://wattagio.com/)

~~~
r_singh
Do you want to add a 'Show HN:' prefix to your submission?

~~~
wattagioteam
Yes

